# Boost guage



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Is there any way to calibrate the one I've got? I know the digital boost guage is legendary for its inacuracy, but this is rediculous. When the needle is suppose to be at '0' and the car is off, it reads closer to -3 to -4 mmhg. Is my hose loose or anything simple like that?

Also is there any way to change the bulbs behind the dash to change the color of the lighting? Or are they all white bulbs with colored film?

Thanks again.

edit:spelling>me


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Most every bulb in the Z is covered by a rubber cover.. So yes theoretically you'll be able to change the color unless it lights up a colored lense.. 

As for the boost gauge, don't even worry about the stock one. Just get a new aftermarket one for 30 bucks.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Most every bulb in the Z is covered by a rubber cover.. So yes theoretically you'll be able to change the color unless it lights up a colored lense..
> 
> As for the boost gauge, don't even worry about the stock one. Just get a new aftermarket one for 30 bucks.


Yea good plan, thanks.


----------

